# First Time on Canadian



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi!

My wife and I snagged a sweet deal in Via in economy from Winnipeg to Vancouver in a few weeks. This will be our first long haul train trip and would appreciate any advice you can offer to make our trip more enjoyable! Specifically, I'm wondering...

a) Is it possible, like airlines, to upgrade to a sleeper class when we check in (or before). If the price is right, it might be worth it!

b) Are there any food items or other essentials we should bring onboard to make our trip more enjoyable?

c) any food tips for purchasing onboard?

d) any seating recommendations? I'm guessing the train will be fairly quiet this time of the year...

I'm looking forward to your responses.

With thanks,

Kevin


----------



## pennyk (Dec 4, 2012)

I have traveled on the Canadian once (December 2011). I was in a sleeper, so I cannot answer your questions. When I traveled, there was a dome car available for coach passengers. I spent most of my time in the sleeper dome car and enjoyed that experience. Because I was in a sleeper, my meals were included, so I cannot comment on the food choices.

I took advantage of a VIA express deal last year which made my trip from Toronto to Vancouver affordable.

Hopefully someone with more VIA experience will be able to answer your questions. I hope you enjoy your trip.

BTW, I am a Floridian, and the weather in Winnipeg (at 12 below) was a rude awakening to me, but I loved the trip - even the cold.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Hi!
> 
> My wife and I snagged a sweet deal in Via in economy from Winnipeg to Vancouver in a few weeks. This will be our first long haul train trip and would appreciate any advice you can offer to make our trip more enjoyable! Specifically, I'm wondering...
> 
> ...


Nice trip! VIA doesnt do Upgrades aboard (no conductor)so if you want a Sleeper (try via.ca and check out a Section , Upper and Lower Berths/Seats is Cheapest)Book it in advance! This would give you your meals in the Diner which are really good as is the Service! If you go Coach the Seats are Comfortable and VIA does supply you with a Pillow and Blankets! The Food in the Diner is Pricey but good, and the Service is First Rate! You can take Snacks and Noon-Alcoholic Drinks aboard in a Cooler or Bag but non-Perisbles are Best! Remember that VIA is very strict on their Baggage Allowances, check out the rules on via.ca.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 4, 2012)

Since when does a passenger (or any) train not have a conductor? In any case VIA would appear to be immensely foolish for not selling upgrades on board. On my trip there were dozens of empty rooms including whole sleeper cars with nobody in them.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 5, 2012)

Note that there is no check-in at all for trains and, as Jim said, you can't upgrade on-board VIA, so you must book in advance.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 5, 2012)

i don't know how the agreement was cooked up, but there are no conductors on Via trains. There are two engineers in the cab and they are in charge. I have seen one of the enginners on the ground throwing switches manually leaving Jasper. He was then driven up to the locomotive in a golf cart by one of the station staff. We don't do things that way in the US, but the service is good. ( but there were lots of empty sleeper room on my eastbound trip in October of last year. ) They do feed the passengers very well in the diner - perhaps too well.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 5, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Since when does a passenger (or any) train not have a conductor?......


There are no Conductors on VIA trains* and there hasn’t been since the late 1990’s. The Service Manager is in charge within the passenger cars and performs the passenger related functions such as ticket collection etc. The operating crew is in the cab and consists of two engineers…..the second engineer performs the traditional functions of a conductor.

*Some trains operated by CP (Sudbury-White River) and on shortline railroads still have a conductor but they are railroad employees, not VIA.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 5, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> Nice trip! VIA doesnt do Upgrades aboard (no conductor)................


Nothing at all to do with not having a conductor…….as late as last summer I was able to upgrade to a sleeper while onboard the Ocean and the transaction was handled by the Service Manager. Perhaps this has now changed with the recent introduction of electronic tickets.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 5, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Note that there is no check-in at all for trains and, as Jim said, you can't upgrade on-board VIA, so you must book in advance.


There is no check-in for coach passengers but in the larger stations……yes, sleeper passengers still check-in at a counter set up near the gate. Your ticket is lifted and there may even be someone from the dining car to take your diner reservation.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 5, 2012)

greatcats said:


> i don't know how the agreement was cooked up, but there are no conductors on Via trains.......


Nothing "cooked up" at all. Basically what VIA did in the '90s was what the freight railroads had previously done......reduced the operating crew from four to two. The Service Manager's position already existed.....and now he was also in charge of all passenger related functions. It's been like that for 15+ years now and I certainly feel no less safe riding a VIA train.


----------



## Jean (Dec 5, 2012)

On our trip on the Skeena a few years back from Jasper to Prince Rupert, the train stopped here and there out in the wilderness (not at stations) to pick up/drop off a few passengers. It crept along at an extremely slow pace, less than walking speed, the Engineer stepped off, helped passengers on/off and boarded at the rear of the train. He then passed through our car, stopped to chat for a few minutes and walked back up to the front. A few people wondered who was in charge and he told us that the other Engineer was still up the front. The first time it happened, we were dumbfounded to see him appear from the end of the train. He was very personable and just how I imagined an engineer would be, in a stereotyped way. At one of the regular stops in a town, people lined up at the engine and were allowed to climb up and have a look inside. So a conductor can be quite dispensable.

Jean


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Nice trip! VIA doesnt do Upgrades aboard (no conductor)................
> ...


Thanks for an on the scene update by a Canadian eh! When I last rode the Canadian (from Winnipeg to Vancouver)I was told you couldnt upgrade on the Train since there was no Conductor and of course e-tickets hadnt started yet! (I'm old! :giggle: )I did know that the Second Engineer acted as the Conductor and on the Train I caught (they changed crews in Winnipeg) the Service Manager was "Acting" since the real person had called in Sick, perhaps the "Acting" person was like some of our Conductors and didn't want to do the Paperwork! <_<


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 5, 2012)

This was all news to me (lack of conductors and availability of upgrades) so thanks for the update.


----------



## TVRM610 (Dec 7, 2012)

I just booked my first trip on VIA for January on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver. Had to take advantage of the 50% off. I booked a cabin for 1 (aka heritage roomette in Amtrak speak).

I'm expecting to feel like I'm on a tourist train more so than a legitimate transportation.... But on the plus side it's a rare opportunity to ride in historic cars... I love done cars and observation cars.

I've also heard the scenery is the best there is.... Hard to imagine anything being "better" than the zephyr through the Rockies but I can't wait to see for myself it is!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 7, 2012)

TVRM610 said:


> I'm expecting to feel like I'm on a tourist train more so than a legitimate transportation....


Not many tourists aboard in January and you will find Canadians riding to actually get somewhere. You’ll probably make several stops in the bush or at First Nation Communities where the train is still a link to the outside especially in winter.

And this is the time I enjoy riding the most.......up in the dome on a moon lit night just after a fresh snow fall.......almost as bright as day.


----------



## irv (Dec 9, 2012)

Having ridden Toronto to Vancouver last year,

I'd say: food was excellent, scenery great, and many

passengers were from Europe. I talked with folks from 8 or 10 different countries. A great experience.

Be aware that their single cabins are even smaller

than east coast trains like the Crescent. You need to be very agile. Get a large room if you can afford it, otherwise I would choose a berth (see the movie

North by Northwest)


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 14, 2012)

irv said:


> Having ridden Toronto to Vancouver last year,
> 
> I'd say: food was excellent, scenery great, and many
> 
> ...


???

North by Northwest does not show section (upper and lower berth) accomodations. The accomodation they DO show is Eve Kendell's Drawing Room, the largest of railroad rooms, with 2 lower berths and 1 upper. I don't think the 20th Century Limited even had sections in 1959 when the movie as made.

The Drawing Room has been re-branded as "Cabin for 3" by Via. Double Bedrooms and Compartments are "Cabin for 2" and Roomettes are "Cabin for 1". The best deal is to snag one of the former Compartments in the Manor cars (forget which room it is, but someone here must know), as it is a bigger room for the same price as the former Double Bedrooms.

The movie to see sections in is "Some Like It Hot".


----------



## Palmland (Jan 21, 2013)

We will be first time Canadian passengers in May. Any difference from an Amtrak LD train that we should be aware of? I am familiar with the Budd equipment that is used on the train. What is the boarding procedure in Toronto? How soon can we board and if there is a lounge, when is it open?


----------



## pdxjim (Jan 21, 2013)

I just rode The Canadian from Vancouver to Toronto. You will enjoy a champagne & canape reception in the Park car upon departure. Hmm, the differences... well I didn't have a negative experience at all. The equipment is very well maintained, the staff are all excellent and I managed to complete a bucket list item.

I even was able to show "Silver Streak" in the Park car. This comedy with Richard Pryor and Gene Wilder was actually filmed on Via Rail equipment and renamed "AmRoad" because Amtrak didn't want to have anything to do with the production.

The Panorama lounge should open about 3 hours before departure based on my experience and has wifi and coffee/tea and biscuit/cookies.

When you check in, you'll get a reservation envelope with your car and room number. Boarding was easy and the staff were helpful in moving bags in. If you want, staff will take your bags at check in and have them put in your room for you. I suggest you use duffle bags because there is not a lot of storage space. I did use a carryon bag and it fit perfectly on an upper ledge in my Cabin for One.

Dining was fabulous, the dome was incredible riding up the Fraser River Canyon, and chatting with other riders from Australia, England, Canada and the US was fun.

Hope you got an "F" room.. it has some extra room in it.

Enjoy the trip... incredible scenery and the staff made it a trip of a lifetime for me.

Jim


----------



## Palmland (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Jim, we are in 'F' in the sleeper immediately in front of the Park car. I believe those were originally called Compartments and as I recall were about the same size as Amtrak bedrooms minus the shower. How hard is it to get a seat in the dome? In late May I'm sure the train will be longer. Any problems getting access to the shower? OK to carry on a couple bottles of wine? We'll check one bag and have one carry on plus a couple 'personal items'. That first cup of coffee in the morning is important to us. Will they bring it to the room or do you have to go get it? As I have gathered from photos, the chairs in the room and diner are moveable. What a nice change from Amtrak where everything is nailed down, courtesy of the FRA. We'll be taking the connecting bus to Victoria. Is that at Central station or nearby?


----------



## pdxjim (Jan 21, 2013)

The dome was easy to get into, but we only had 100 passengers on the whole train. Three sleepers shared the Park dome, but there is another dome available, the Skyline dome in front of the diner. In May, you will have more sleepers and diners, and probably another dome.

No problems accessing the shower. There is one per car, but you can always go to an adjoining sleeper. One of the three showers was closed due to frozen drain. Yes, you can bring your own wine on board. Coffee, juice and tea are available 24 hours in the Park car. I guess you could hit the call button and find out, but I didn't try that...

The connecting bus will leave right from Pacific Central station.

Glad you scored the 'F' room... one of the porters pointed the extra space out to me. She also allowed me to film a suite that she set up, "Romance on Rails", which is two cabin for two rooms with the partition pulled out and twin beds turned into a king. Incredible amount of space!

Have a great time. You won't regret taking this train at all!

Jim


----------



## RRrich (Jan 22, 2013)

At present we are in Toronto, just got off the Canadien - thank god! Never before have I felt so isolated, so cut off from civilization. No phones, no Internet not even a freaken timetable for the passenger! I had thought that Ambedrooms were small - wait until you meet a viarail cabin for TWO - what a sick joke :wacko: . The food as everyone says is GREAT but one of the dining car crews could give Miss Polly of the TE lessons in rudeness. The beds (mattresses and down comforters) are FINE

Well we did it but sure as hell won't do it again


----------



## yarrow (Jan 26, 2013)

RRrich said:


> At present we are in Toronto, just got off the Canadien - thank god! Never before have I felt so isolated, so cut off from civilization. No phones, no Internet not even a freaken timetable for the passenger! I had thought that Ambedrooms were small - wait until you meet a viarail cabin for TWO - what a sick joke :wacko: . The food as everyone says is GREAT but one of the dining car crews could give Miss Polly of the TE lessons in rudeness. The beds (mattresses and down comforters) are FINE
> Well we did it but sure as hell won't do it again


too bad. we enjoyed being "cut off from civilization" and making friends on the train


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 26, 2013)

RRrich said:


> At present we are in Toronto, just got off the Canadien - thank god! Never before have I felt so isolated, so cut off from civilization. No phones, no Internet not even a freaken timetable for the passenger!


Did you check with your cell service provider to see if they had a reciprocal agreement with a Canadian service? I have Bell and other than spotty service in the BC mountains and across northern Ontario, I had coverage while on the Canadian. WiFi is available in stations in Vancouver, Jasper, Edmonton, Winnipeg and Toronto.

Yes, civilization can be spotty too.....Canada is a huge county, larger than the US but with 1/10 th the population. (Nunavut Territory in the north is the size of Western Europe but has a total population of only 31,000 people......a small town!)

But you also passed through Edmonton: pop 1 million and Winnipeg: 700,000. So just sit back in the Dome and enjoy the pristine wilderness......especially on a moon lit winters night after a fresh snowfall.

And if no timetables were available.....the agent at any staffed station would have printed a Canadian schedule off for you. All you had to do was ask!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 26, 2013)

I enjoyed being somewhat cutoff from civilization when I rode the Canadian in December 2011. I was in a room for 2, but did not share, and I am small. I had plenty of room. I used the internet at the train stations, but was not able to use my phone in Canada. For emergency purposes, I purchased a cheap AT&T GoPhone - just in case. If I had to use the phone, I would have been charged roaming fees. Since I had prepaid, I felt obligated to send a few text messages to friends.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 27, 2013)

I had no trouble with being "cut-off" on my Canadian trip back in 2008. Traveled in an upper berth, and I honestly think the bed was the most comfortable and restful I've slept in aside from my trip aboard the S.S. Independence in Hawaii way back in 2000. I really think the heavy curtains and the lack of a window which was then combined by all the motion and sound of riding a moving train resulted in pure bliss. Admittedly, a former Trans-Atlantic steam-powered ocean liner built in 1951 and designed by the famous architect Henry Dreyfuss makes even The Canadian pale in comparison. Too bad the old Lady had such a horrid end in India on a reef not far from Alang.

I'd take the Canadian again in a heart-beat, and if money was no issue, the Drawing Room in the Park Car would be my home for the journey across Canada. That's about as good as it gets for North American railroad luxury on a regularly scheduled route anymore.


----------

